# Netzwerk / DHCP Problem Vista



## HamburgerJungs (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin


ich habe heut meinen (desktop) Rechner gestartet und hatte keine Netzwerkverbidnung.
Meldung von Vista lautet : nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk.
Nach kurzem suchen habe ich gefunden, dass keine Netzwerkadresse bezogen wird, sondern nach erfolglosem Verbidnungsversuch einfach eine von Vista vergeben wird.

Allerdings liegt es nicht am router, da ich den auch schon mal neugestartet hab und ich vom laptop aus, wo ich grad dran sitze, keine Probleme habe, denn das bekommt eine Adresse.


Netzwerkadapter ist ein nForce onboard Controller auf dem Asus P5N-E SLI
Meine Vermutung, die onboard Netzwerkkarte is hinüber.

Bevor ich mir morgen eine neue kaufe, möchte ich gern noch ein paar Meinungen oder tipps einholen.
(Neusten Treiber hab ich schon installiert, aber das Problem trat jetzt zum ersten mal auf)

Need help :/


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2008)

Hast du Vista + den Router auf DHCP gestellt (bist du sicher!?).

Ansonsten mal den Router mal für ne Minute ausschalten dann wieder anschalten, manche fressen sich beim 24/7 Betrieb gerne mal fest.

Kannst du mit der Onboardkarte einwandfrei den Laptop anpingen und drauf zugreifen, wenn du mit diesem eine Verbindung aufbaust (zur Not zum testen auch Peer to Peer, nicht über den Router). Dann weißt du ja schon ob die wirklich defekt ist.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Einstellungen für Router und PC sind auf DHCP (hat ja bis gestern auch 2 Jahre lange funktioniert )

Router hab ich mehrmals neu gestartet und Laptop & Access Point bekommen ja auch IPs und lassen sich pingen.

Da der PC keine Netzwerkverbindung aufbauen kann, kann ich den Laptop auch nicht pingen. Der PC bekommt halt dann ne x-beliebige Standard IP zugewiesen mit er nicht im Netzwerk funken kann.

Peer to peer kann ich leider nicht testen, da ich hier nur Patchkabel habe und auch keinen anderen switch / hub habe.

Allerdings, wenn ich versuche manuell eine IP einzutragen, kackt mir die Explorer.exe ab, sprich Windows kann, genau wie der Router, keine IP zuweisen.

ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /release

Kaben keine Wirkung.


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

Was sagt denn der Gerätemanager zur Netzwerkkarte? Ist sie dort aktiv und in Ordnung oder mit einem Warnsymbol (!) versehen?


----------



## HamburgerJungs (30. Oktober 2008)

Gerätestatus einwandfrei laut Vista Gerätemanager. 


Würde eine neue Netzwerkkarte das Problem aufheben? Oder meint ihr es ist was systemabhängiges? (Konfiguration hat sich nicht geändert)


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

Es kann schon sein, dass die Netzwerkkarte einen Schaden hat. Überprüfen kann man das auf verschiedene Varianten.

a) Man deinstalliert die Treiber und spielt neue auf.
b) Man versucht (sofern vorhanden) es an einem anderen LAN-Anschluss des Routers.
c) Netzwerkkarte im Manager deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren (ab und an soll das helfen).

Ein neue Netzwerkkarte ist aber wohl die beste Lösung...


----------



## HamburgerJungs (30. Oktober 2008)

zu a) schon probiert; keine Wirkung
zu b) schon probiert; keien Wirkung
zu c) wie oben schon beschrieben, sobald änderungen vorgenommen werden, bei denen auf die Netzwerkkarte zugegriffen wird stürzt das System ab bzw hängt sich auf.

Dann werde ich mir mal eine Netzwerkkarte mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis heraussuchen.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

Die 10/100Mbit-Karten kosten ca. 15€. Alles darüber ist Wucher. 

Wenn du eine Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte brauchst, dann musst du allerdings etwas mehr legen.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd eventuell diese nehmen "Netgear GA311 10/100/1000 PCI"
Hängt aber davon ab, ob sie noch verfügbar ist im Laden.

Kostet 19€


----------



## uuodan (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die habe ich in meinem Server ebenfalls drin.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (31. Oktober 2008)

! UPDATE ! 



Ich geh kaputt. Gerade eben hab ich den PC angemacht und geschaut wie's aussieht. Wie zu erwarten war, besteht das problem noch immer. PC aus gemacht, aufgeschraubt um zu gucken ob ich ne PCI oder ne PCIe nehmen kann. Dann hab ich mir gedacht, ich probiers einfach zur Sicherheit nochmal mit nem anderen Kabel.

Anderes Kabel genommen und siehe da, ich hab ne IP und ich hab Netzzugriff.
Aber jetzt kommts. Kabel abgezogen, altes Kabel wieder rein. Und es läuft o_O

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## uuodan (31. Oktober 2008)

Der Technik Wege sind manchmal unergründlich...


----------



## HamburgerJungs (31. Oktober 2008)

Aber echt^^

Vielleicht sollte ich das Kabel liebevoller behandeln


----------



## uuodan (31. Oktober 2008)

Warum denn? Sind die Stecker so abgenutzt?


----------



## HamburgerJungs (31. Oktober 2008)

Nein, aber vielleicht fühlt sich mein Kabel nicht genug beachtet. Ich hab es auch soeben getauft und es darf jetzt jeden Samstag für ne Stunde mit auf die Couch


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Oktober 2008)

HamburgerJungs schrieb:


> Nein, aber vielleicht fühlt sich mein Kabel nicht genug beachtet. Ich hab es auch soeben getauft und es darf jetzt jeden Samstag für ne Stunde mit auf die Couch


Bezweifle nur,das das hilft. War wohl eher ein wackelkontakt.Was für ein kabel hast du?Cat.5e oder das standard-kabel zum router?


----------



## HamburgerJungs (31. Oktober 2008)

ich verwende ein Cat.5e Kabel. Das Kabel welches ich dazwischen kurz zum testen genommen habe war auch ein Cat.5e Kabel.


----------

